# TiVo for Android Tablets



## logicman (Sep 14, 2005)

TiVo releases Android app, countless tablets to be lost under couch cushions

It's listed as TiVo for Tablets in Google Play.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Grabbed the app. Looking forward to dumping the portrait-only phone app.

Found my Premier XL rirght away, but sadly, the app is not liking my media access key. Also signed-in to TiVo.com, seemed to get me closer, but then the app gave me nothing but Force Close errors.

Oh well, not quite ready for primetime. 

Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (GT-P7510 wifi version)
Honeycomb v3.2


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The new App was not working last night on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. It would load and find all my TiVos but continually crashed when I tried to connect to any of them. 

Will try it again tonight, hopefully the problem works itself out.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

Same here (Asus Transformer). It finds my two Premieres but will not connect. Funny thing is the phone app that I side-loaded connects and works fine (not very pretty though).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I had this happen until I uninstalled the phone version.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Well played with this on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2, 7.0 some more - still does not work.

I have/had 2 TiVo apps installed:


TiVo - the older remote app from TiVo
TiVo for Tablets - this new app

With both apps installed the newer TiVo for Tablets will find my TiVos on my network and the Info, Browse & Mange buttons at the bottom work. The Guide and My Shows buttons do not (spinning circles for ever). Also the remote control in the new app works.

If I remove the older TiVo app the newer app can then no longer find the TiVos on my network I can log into my TiVo account and the the Guide and Browse buttons at the bottom work (the others are Xed out).

I have removed and install the apps several times and I have not found away to actually get everything to work the way it should and I would say it is pretty useless as is.


----------



## poofy (Jan 16, 2012)

Removed the old app and installed the new one on Toshiba Thrive (Honey Comb), Galaxy tab2 10.1 (ics) and Archos 80 g9(ics). 

Works perfect on all three tablets.
The only thing is that under My Shows, it has 4-5 lines of "to be announced" , you have to scroll down a little to see the recorded shows.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I should be a little more specific with my device and the steps I used in case others have issues. 

My unit is a Xoom running ICS. I had the "Unfortunately" message at some specific screens. I then uninstalled the phone version and restarted my Xoom. No issues since.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Awww! It's incompatible with all of my devices. Not too surprising inasmuch as my only tablet is my Nook Color running Android 2.3 from an SD card . I'm waiting for the $250-or-less 7" Tegra 3 devices that are suppose to hit the market this summer--maybe the TiVo app will have matured a little by the time I get it.


----------



## agredon (Jul 26, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> Awww! It's incompatible with all of my devices. Not too surprising inasmuch as my only tablet is my Nook Color running Android 2.3 from an SD card . I'm waiting for the $250-or-less 7" Tegra 3 devices that are suppose to hit the market this summer--maybe the TiVo app will have matured a little by the time I get it.


You can install a full Android OS on a Nook Color. But, you will have a h*ll of a time getting any apps because Google makes it virtually impossible to install the marketplace on anything not on their list of approved devices. The only way I'm able to get any apps at all was by installing the Amazon Marketplace which has a more limited selection of apps and isn't as an*l about what devices its installed on. Of course, this wouldn't be a problem if companies would simply offer the option of downloading the .apk directly instead of forcing you to use Google's Marketplace.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

As alluded to above, I run one of the CyanogenMod versions from a dual booting Micro SD card that I bought off the shelf. It's compatible with quite a range of titles from the Google Play store and Amazon, but not everything and not this (not every Android device is compatible with everything).


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

Can someone please post the .apk file.

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

This is like Dejavu all over again. I install the TiVo for Android Tablets on my Xoom. Start it, it does the stupid "Scanning for TiVo boxes" and finds nothing. Ho hum. Click on the help links, which all point to the PHONE version of the software, not the tablet version. And they offer no real help except to tell the user to reboot. There is a toolbox with some manual stuff, which is not explained (especially the port number- host is obvious) so I ignored it for now.

So, I reboot, and have a terrible time with the Slide remote connecting, for the first time. After unplugging the dongle multiple times and removing the batteries multiple times, I get that working again.

Then I try the tablet app again. This time it finds the Premiere. And it asks me for the media key, which I enter, then it scans again and says "Unfortunately, TiVo has stopped:" (the app crashed, I suppose), then it tries again automatically, and says it again, while below that dialog box it says "Box Not Responding- press OK to try again" (which you can only get to by dismissing the crash box on top of it first". So I try again and this time it finds the box and says it is "ready". So I choose it and the app crashes again with "Unfortunately, TiVo has stopped. OK".

So I abort the program. Then I uninstall the phone program version I had installed previously. Then try the tablet version again. Then it FINALLY connects. What a mess.

Just for giggles, I exit the app and restart it. Yep- still have to WAIT for scanning, WAIT to select the Premiere, WAIT again. But it did, eventually work. Who is designing this stuff???


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

agredon said:


> You can install a full Android OS on a Nook Color. But, you will have a h*ll of a time getting any apps because Google makes it virtually impossible to install the marketplace on anything not on their list of approved devices. The only way I'm able to get any apps at all was by installing the Amazon Marketplace which has a more limited selection of apps and isn't as an*l about what devices its installed on. Of course, this wouldn't be a problem if companies would simply offer the option of downloading the .apk directly instead of forcing you to use Google's Marketplace.


You might try 1Mobile Market as a 3rd option (I downloaded it from Cnet). I have an 8" Pandigital SuperNova and was able to get Google Play installed and use it as my first choice but apps are limited. Amazon Marketplace is my second choice and then 1Mobile Market my third. So far it seems like one of those choices allows my to find what I need and helps keep them updated without downloading APK's directly.

Scott


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks,
Getting it for my vizio now

it won't accept my MAK. 

Never mind. Got it.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> This is like Dejavu all over again. [...] Who is designing this stuff???


So I picked up the tablet to use it for real tonight with the "tablet" version for the first time since installing/testing it (see above). Now it can't find the TiVo at all, AGAIN. I give up.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

crxssi said:


> So I picked up the tablet to use it for real tonight with the "tablet" version for the first time since installing/testing it (see above). Now it can't find the TiVo at all, AGAIN. I give up.


My story is pretty much the same as yours tried using it again last night and it couldn't find any of my TiVos. I have to consider this a pretty big failure by TiVo add to that the issues I have had with OTA reception with my Premiere over the last few weeks (versus getting acceptable reception on my Series 3 TiVo) and I am not really very happy. Oh well it is only TV.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

seems to work okay on our Kindle Fire


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> So I picked up the tablet to use it for real tonight with the "tablet" version for the first time since installing/testing it (see above). Now it can't find the TiVo at all, AGAIN. I give up.


OK, this is odd.

* I can't access it on my phone anymore.

* I also can't access the web page for it: https://192.168.1.4/nowplaying/index.html

* I can't access it with kmttg (which just uses the above address, anyway)

* Nor can I ping it.

Unit passes all self tests and shows the above IP address. I can also use pyTiVo with it fine. What am I missing here????


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Tried again tonite, changed nothing. This time, the app found my XL and connected. After 3-4 Force Close errors, the app seemed to work as expected

The TiVo controls seemed instantaneous; swipe gestures work nicely. Some of the content (images, collections) seemed a bit laggy.

I could not use the keypad to make entries into a YouTube search, which was a little disappointing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Will this work with the Kindle Fire? I see it won't allow me to install it on my cell phone.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Kindle Fire App has been out since January. Works ok


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Kindle Fire App has been out since January. Works ok


Thanks. 
I've been using that one on my cell phone and Kindle Fire. I thought this might have been a newer version.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Thanks.
> I've been using that one on my cell phone and Kindle Fire. I thought this might have been a newer version.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


according to amazons website, it hasnt been updated since then


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Kindle Fire App has been out since January. Works ok


In this thread people are mostly talking about the new TiVo for Android Tablets app., released on 6/21/12.

For everyone with 7 inch tablets if you look under the "Whats New" tab it says:

"Initial Release for tablet devices (larger than 7 inches)"​
Which may explain why some of us with 7in tablets can not get it to work correctly.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Found the APK and installed it on my 8" Pandigital SuperNova last night. Initially had issues with "Force close" errors, finding the TiVo's and bringing up the guide data but those went away after I power cycled the tablet. 

Now it seems to be working correctly at least to the extent that it's supposed to with my 2 S3 TiVo's (no Premiere here). It did initially complain that it was designed to work with a 1280x800 display (800x600 on this tablet). The remote display alignment is much better although the Guide button is pretty thin which could be a result of the resolution of my tablet. Also, some of the words for the "Guide", "Browse", etc options at the bottom are half cut-off presumably for the same reason.

Note that I do still have the old TiVo app still installed as well.

Scott


----------



## jacindc (May 19, 2008)

The app has been working fine for me on my Acer Iconia 510, once I uninstalled the phone app. I ran into a problem when i searched for Frontline and tried to record an episode. Got all the way to the end, but then got an error 0x30001. Some more sleuthing showed big holes in my PBS guide data on the XL4 itself - Frontline doesn't show up at all, on any of the multiple PBS stations I receive, and there are clear gaps in the PBS data when browsing the guide. (And other channels)

It's a pretty new box. Should I run guided setup again?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I get force close on every action, but acknowledge error, and action works. It's a pain. I have the other app installed, and that works fine.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Mine still can't find the TiVo at all. Not happy.


Since it has been days and still no app, no ping, and no kttmg, I rebooted the [otherwise working] Premiere. Now incoming connections work again- everything above now works. The question is- for how long?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I think I'm going to buy that new Google Nexus 7 to replace my Nook Color. I might wait a bit to see if Asus produces the MeMO 370t that the Nexus 7 is a feature-reduced version of--probably not . Perhaps by the time that I get it TiVo will have produced a 7" compatible version of this.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Since it has been days and still no app, no ping, and no kttmg, I rebooted the [otherwise working] Premiere. Now incoming connections work again- everything above now works. The question is- for how long?


Answer: Apparently not even 24 hours. I can't ping again. I will start a new thread on this since I don't think it is related to the Android apps...

UPDATE: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9158402#post9158402


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Since I finally have a Premiere that will keep accepting network connections for a while, I decided to try the Android tablet app again.

* Just like the phone app, you have to sit and wait through a stupid "scanning" screen and then select the Premiere, even though it may be your ONLY TiVo device, AND has a static IP address.

* I can't believe how slow it is. It is 100 times more frustrating than using the HDUI on the Premiere, itself. It took me no less than 6 minutes just to stop two recordings and delete 4!

* It can take up to 15 SECONDS when clicking a program before you can see or do anything with it. 

* It takes 5 seconds from the point of deleting something until you have control again. 

* Several times I clicked on Suggestions and after 60 seconds of waiting, looking at spinning circles, I gave up.

* If you scroll too far in the suggestions folder, it throws you back to the top again.

* There is apparently no way to access your recently deleted folder. (Not available in phone app either).

* Unlike the phone app, there is no way to select multiple shows for deletion.

* It doesn't even give me an option to delete one of the programs under Suggestions.

* After deleting a program in Suggestions, it throws the user back to the main "My shows" again, so you have to wait forever after clicking on suggestions AGAIN to get back where you were.

Just to make sure there is not some other problem, I then started messing with the PHONE app. Yep, that is still slow, but it is blindingly fast compared to the tablet app. Unless there is some *MAJOR* changes in the tablet app, I honestly don't see how anyone could stand to use it


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone have the apk file for TiVo for tablet? I need it for my Asus tf 300


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I posted this in your other thread as well.

I found it here for my Pandigital SuperNova.

dropbox.com/s/fz19rdlsrt92iei/com.tivo.android-16680.apk

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> I think I'm going to buy that new Google Nexus 7 to replace my Nook Color. I might wait a bit to see if Asus produces the MeMO 370t that the Nexus 7 is a feature-reduced version of--probably not . Perhaps by the time that I get it TiVo will have produced a 7" compatible version of this.


It works fine on my 7" Kindle Fire. The one I downloaded several months ago. I thought someone posted that it was the same app from earlier this year?

IN my use the app on the Kindle Fire is extremely quick. The remote is basically instantaneous and when you delete a title it happens in half a second.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Since I finally have a Premiere that will keep accepting network connections for a while, I decided to try the Android tablet app again.
> 
> * Just like the phone app, you have to sit and wait through a stupid "scanning" screen and then select the Premiere, even though it may be your ONLY TiVo device, AND has a static IP address.
> 
> ...


 Is this app different than what I've been using for the last few months with my Kindle Fire?

-I have the scanning screen but it finds the TiVos in well under a minute. Once it finds them that's it. It doesn't need to scan again unless I connect from a different SSID on my network.

-Stopping a recording and deleting is super fast. Stopping it is instantaneous and deleting it takes one second or less.

-When I select a program, all the info is there in one to two seconds. And I can select "watch now" "delete" or "share"

-Clicking on the suggestions folder has everything pop up in 1 to 2 seconds

-When deleting a title it takes half a second and takes me back to the "My Shows" list

-I do get an option to delete a program in the "My Suggestions Folder". But when it is deleted it takes me back to the My Shows list with the Suggestions folder highlighted.

This is using the app on my Kindle Fire or my HTC ReZound connecting to my two Elite boxes and a Regular Premiere.

The only real issue I have is from my router. For an initial scan I need to have my DLink DGL4500 router off(or rebooting) for it to find my boxes. At my GFs house her Dlink router doesn't have this issue. But once my Dlink finds the boxes they stay there in the app. I hadn't needed to scan for my boxes for several months until a few days ago when I was messing around with my WiFI network and connected to an AP that has a different SSID than the other four APs I use., Once I did that I needed to rescan for my boxes. But after the scan, it doesn't need to look for them again until I connect to a different SSID.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Is this app different than what I've been using for the last few months with my Kindle Fire?


They have a bunch of screenshots of it here--is it? EDIT: The screens in the Google Play Store are much different, so it's not that one, which seems designed for phones. Yeah--that page on TiVo site has links to Google's store for two versions: the phone version says "(includes Kindle Fire)" and appeared in March and the tablet version appeared last month.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyts said:


> They have a bunch of screenshots of it here--is it? EDIT: The screens in the Google Play Store are much different, so it's not that one, which seems designed for phones. Yeah--that page on TiVo site has links to Google's store for two versions: the phone version says "(includes Kindle Fire)" and appeared in March and the tablet version appeared last month.


I think he is using the phone app. That app is *much* faster and more responsive. It is far from perfect, but very usable.

So far, I find the "tablet" version almost unusably slow and quirky


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The original phone version of the app runs on the SD-card-booted version of Android on my Nook Color (N2A Cards, a CyanogenMod release). The Nook Color not having the fastest processor on the block, it's a tad sluggish, particularly in load-and-update-next-screen ops, but it seems to work well controlling my new Premiere and is actually pretty well designed. I'm going to wait until August to see what the fallout is from the Google Nexus 7 announcement (and whether Asus will release the MeMO 370t, the more feature-rich version of it that they showed at CES) and buy a new 7" tablet. Hopefully they'll get the tablet version working better and certified for use on a 7" in the meanwhile. Seems doubtful, but I can hope .


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> They have a bunch of screenshots of it here--is it? EDIT: The screens in the Google Play Store are much different, so it's not that one, which seems designed for phones. Yeah--that page on TiVo site has links to Google's store for two versions: the phone version says "(includes Kindle Fire)" and appeared in March and the tablet version appeared last month.


Yes that is the app. The screen shots seem to look like what I see on my devices. But I must be using the phone app then since I first downloaded it to my cellphone and then to my Kindle Fire.

So why is there a big difference in speed between the phone app and the tablet app? On the 7" Kindle Fire the phone app works very well with it.
Would I even need the tablet app? My cell phone has a higher resolution(1280x720) than my Kindle fire (1024x600).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> So why is there a big difference in speed between the phone app and the tablet app?


That is a very good question. Probably because they are trying to do too much at once or something. Looks to me to be very similar performance problems as on the Premiere, itself. No matter what you try to do, it ends up contacting TiVo's servers again and again, to display a bunch of crap. It is certainly NOT because the device itself is too slow, at least not in my case (Xoom). On the phone app, they don't tell you anything "Internet" about the show unless you actually SELECT a show and want more info.



> On the 7" Kindle Fire the phone app works very well with it.
> Would I even need the tablet app? My cell phone has a higher resolution(1280x720) than my Kindle fire (1024x600).


Only you can answer that. I find the tablet version unusably slow.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Yes that is the app. The screen shots seem to look like what I see on my devices. But I must be using the phone app then since I first downloaded it to my cellphone and then to my Kindle Fire.
> 
> So why is there a big difference in speed between the phone app and the tablet app? On the 7" Kindle Fire the phone app works very well with it.
> Would I even need the tablet app? My cell phone has a higher resolution(1280x720) than my Kindle fire (1024x600).


You can see screenshots of the tablet app here at the Google Play store. It's quite a bit different. Whether the differences seem worth the struggle to side-load it and get it to work on your Fire is up to you.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> You can see screenshots of the tablet app here at the Google Play store. It's quite a bit different. Whether the differences seem worth the struggle to side-load it and get it to work on your Fire is up to you.


I see the stuff on the bottom of the screen now that looks different. Otherwise it seems to look very similar. But since there are supposedly issues with this app and 7 inch tablets I can't use it anyway since I have a Kindle Fire.(or is it the screen resolution that is the issue)


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone could post the apk for the tivo tablet app? Cannot becuase I live in Canada. Thanks Google for being stupid.... lol

thanks in advance for any help.

Jack


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

JACKASTOR said:


> Was wondering if anyone could post the apk for the tivo tablet app? Cannot becuase I live in Canada. Thanks Google for being stupid.... lol
> 
> thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Jack


People in Canada cannot load things from the Google Play Store? That seems strange.

Whatever. Why not just search the web for "tivo android app apk" and make sure it's v1.6.68 or higher.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyts said:


> People in Canada cannot load things from the Google Play Store? That seems strange.


Play Store allows the app submitter to restrict by Android version, resolution, CPU, geographic region, etc, etc. Unfortunately, apps are often unnecessarily restricted.



> Whatever. Why not just search the web for "tivo android app apk" and make sure it's v1.6.68 or higher.


Because it could contain malware. Just grabbing from an untrusted source is a bit risky.

I would send the APK, but none of my tablets are rooted (which is required in order to rip out the APK).


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

And random people on this forum should be considered more trustworthy ? I use antivirus software on my Android devices.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyts said:


> And random people on this forum should be considered more trustworthy ?


Random, maybe not. But people that have been here for years and have hundreds or thousands of posts? Certainly.



> I use antivirus software on my Android devices.


All kinds of malware can be inserted into just about any app that will not necessarily be detected by "antivirus" software.... A virus is just one type of malware... and a not so popular one anymore, anyway.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

crxssi said:


> All kinds of malware can be inserted into just about any app that will not necessarily be detected by "antivirus" software.... A virus is just one type of malware... and a not so popular one anymore, anyway.


"Antivirus" is just a label, and not one actually used by most of the products, which call themselves "mobile security" apps. The apps detect all manner of malware. I use Lookout Mobile Security, which was well reviewed by Cnet, etc (the mobile app from my PC security software company didn't score as well).


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

mikeyts said:


> People in Canada cannot load things from the Google Play Store? That seems strange.
> 
> Whatever. Why not just search the web for "tivo android app apk" and make sure it's v1.6.68 or higher.


Did that and thanks for the suggestion, found it and it works...

regards

Jack


----------

